# which is cheaper?



## JerseyBimmer (May 3, 2009)

what would be cheaper. i found a place where i can ship my film to and have digital copys and single prints for $4.85 a roll woud it be cheaper to develop the film myself? if anyone knows where i could do it cheaper let me know thanks(btw its c-41 color film)


----------



## christopher walrath (May 3, 2009)

I can tell you that it would be less expensive processing your own black and white film and to make selected prints, gear and chems included, than to have someone else do it nowadays. I can not attest to C41 process as I do not practice it nor have I shot any color/BW400CN in over three years.

But I would estimate that (and I found some deals) I am processing and printing my own black and white and have purchased the film and chems and gear with which to do so for about $850. Next year, that price will be a lot lower as I already have the gear and pnly need replace chems and paper and film.  Most of that is in the printing side of things.  You could buy and process your own black and white film for about $250.00.


----------



## Early (May 9, 2009)

Unless you shoot a lot of film, I think it would be cheaper in the long run to have it done elsewhere, provided, of course, its done right, proper development, no scratches or dust, etc.  Developing on an intermittent basis leads to a lot of mixed chemicals going to waste.

Anyway, cost isnt the main issue when deciding to develop your own.  People usually like to experiment with different formulas and stuff.  What Im saying is, since there is a lot of tedious work involved, whether or not you save a few bucks, shouldnt even be taken into account.

Just my 2 ½ cents.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 9, 2009)

Processing colour film is not the easiest thing to do ... unlike processing B+W film.

I would just pay the cost of processing.


----------



## McFortner (May 9, 2009)

I go to my local CVS pharmacy and they develop my color film (no prints) for $2.50 a roll.  My black and white I develop myself because it's cheaper and all I need is a changing bag and a daylight tank.  

Either way, I scan my negatives myself and can print them at home or take them out to have printed.

Just my $0.02 worth.

Michael


----------

